# What should I pay at most for a n.o.s. Litespeed Solano frame & fork?



## rpatch (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello all... I found a fully built new old stock Solano at my local shop... they're asking $1999 for it complete, but I've asked them to give me a price on the frame/fork/headset alone. haven't got the call back yet but I'm wondering what I should be looking at for decent pricing on a frame like this? 

I've wanted a ti frame for many years now, and this is very appealing to me, but I don't want to overpay or not know how much this thing is really worth when I talk to him. I assume theyre doing the math to see how much they could part out all the build and still break even or make a profit with their initial investment.

I was guessing $750-800 sounded reasonable to me, but I'd love to hear some opinions.

Thanks a bunch!

-Rob


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I would say your guessing a little light. When you can buy some bikes complete from the frame and fork with an Ulegra SL kit for only $800 to $1000 more, with crappy wheels. I would bet they ask $1,000 to $1,200.


----------



## rpatch (Jan 1, 2005)

Well they did call me back last night and said $800-850... I don't think that the fork that comes with this frame is all the best, but for that price on a brand new frame I don't think I can pass it up.


----------

